
How I Invest My Money - revorad
http://www.getrichslowly.org/blog/2011/04/25/how-i-invest-my-money/
======
mhb
This post is about how he allocates money to his investment accounts, which
was not interesting to me.

If you want to know how he actually invests his money, that's discussed in
this post of his:

[http://www.getrichslowly.org/blog/2011/04/20/rebalancing-
in-...](http://www.getrichslowly.org/blog/2011/04/20/rebalancing-in-real-
life/)

